# DVI --> Full HD? welches Kabel??



## Triple-Y (12. Oktober 2008)

hallöchen,

ich möchte gerne meinen HTPC mit einem Full HD LCD verbinden. Leider hab ich null Ahnung von DVI-D/I/A -Hdmi & CO.

die Grafikkarte *HD3650* --> *FullHD* mit Anschlüsse: _Common Interface: 1, HDMI-Schnittstellen: 4, YUV-Komponenten-Anschluss, Scart-Anschlüsse: 2_

die Frage: 
Welche Verbindungsart ist die Beste??? 
Was muss ich beachten und welche Kabel sollte ich verwenden ???
geht sowas -> HDMI-DVI ADAPTER KABEL VERGOLDET HOHE QUALITÄT 2,0M NEU bei eBay.de: Monitor- Projektor- TV-Kabel (endet 07.11.08 20:09:59 MEZ)
??

gruuuuß


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2008)

einfach per HDMI. die ATI-karte müßte nen adapter dabei gehabt haben, damit du an deren DVI-port ein HDMI-kabel anschließen kannst. dann brauchst du zusätzlich an sich nur ein normales HDMI-kabel. 

das verlinkte müßte aber auch klappen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja aber hier gibts  einen Thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/24333-dvi-auf-hdmi-kein-bild.html), wo so ein Kabel nicht funktioniert, also sei Vorsichtig.


----------

